# My straight egyptian mare's only foal to date



## Danielle_E. (Dec 24, 2009)

I purchased MBShafeena in 1999 at an large auction of straight egyptian arabians here in Canada. AT the time of the sale she had a foal at her side. He sold to a woman who lived not to far from me at the time and I have kept an eye out for him ever since. He is presently in Texas and he truly has blossomed into a very nice stallion




I love my minis dearly but my heart will always belong to arabian horses


----------



## REO (Dec 24, 2009)

OMG! GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Dec 24, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Love it.... I've been wanting an Arabian mare for the last couple of years. [/SIZE]_


----------



## JennyB (Dec 24, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]STUNNING!!! ...do you have a pic of your mare, Shafeena? I had Arabians years ago and love to chat about bloodlines and many special "OLD FAMOUS" Arabians anytime anyone wants to CHAT Arabians.



[/SIZE]

Thanks for Sharing?

Merry Christmas,

Jenny


----------



## Katiean (Dec 25, 2009)

I love Arabs too. I have had a few. I really had two favorites. First was my Stud. I bought him when he was 6 months old. He honestly looked like a 2 year old. He was huge and so mature. This horse would do anything for me. He was a crack up because he would cast against his stall gate and my brother would climb into the stall and pull him away from the gate. Shalom would "Blame" his problem of being cast against the gate on my brother. He would stomp and snort. What a clown.

Then I had a Bask grandson gelding that ran barrels. He was a tiny thing. About 14.1H maybe. He would jump up into the bed of my truck to go places. He loved it. I sold him to someone that said you had to have a bred to run QH to run barrels. He went on to win HS Rodeo championships. Super little horse. While he was waiting to run he would stand around and go to sleep while the bred to run QH's were jumping around acting the fool. Love those Arabs.


----------



## minih (Dec 26, 2009)

Beautiful! I have never owned an arabian but have always thought they were beautiful animals. I helped a neighbor with hers several years ago, she was not feeding him correctly and the poor thing was starving (gelding). I went to her house for several weeks helping her build his feed amounts up to what it should be and changed his food aroundand when he would see my truck coming up the hill he would come flagging up to the fence with his head held high and prancing, my heart did flip flops. He filled out and looked awesome up unitl my neighbor decided he was too much horse for her and sold him. He was very upheaded after he got the food he was needing. It was very hard not to buy him from her, we just do not have the room.

I would also like to see pictures of your mare.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 26, 2009)

I have no current pictures of Shafeena but will take some in the next few days. Mind you she has her winter :"woolies" on now so won't be the best pictures. I lost all my pictures I had of all my horses when I got this nasty virus on my computer and had to totally reformat



but I think I may have some on mywork computer and will check when I am back at work on Tuesday. I am praying I have some anyway as the ones of Shafeena and Shari (the 31 year old rescue mare that I lost last January 17) are all gone






.

Shafeena is a grey and was bred back then to a stallion that was at the time also owned by Edward Arabians and who had been sired by Tammen who was Patrick Swayze's famous stallion in that poster that many women fell in love with. Edwards Farm owned the 300 arabians. The sire of Noiram is a black, hence Shafeena was able to produce a black.

Yes arabians can be what people may call 'temperamental" but i like to call it sensitive. They demand respect and in return they will respect you and bond deeply with humans. The saying "in your tent mentality" as the bedouins use to have their arabians live in their tent truly understood these creatures. A very proud horse with lots of spunk and charm and intelligence and i believe the most loyal of all equines. Did I say they like to show off? lol. Nothing more beautiful than an arabian "dancing" and running around with their tail flagged and their head held up as if to say "look at me" i am the king or queen


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 26, 2009)

Katiean said:


> I love Arabs too. I have had a few. I really had two favorites. First was my Stud. I bought him when he was 6 months old. He honestly looked like a 2 year old. He was huge and so mature. This horse would do anything for me. He was a crack up because he would cast against his stall gate and my brother would climb into the stall and pull him away from the gate. Shalom would "Blame" his problem of being cast against the gate on my brother. He would stomp and snort. What a clown. Then I had a Bask grandson gelding that ran barrels. He was a tiny thing. About 14.1H maybe. He would jump up into the bed of my truck to go places. He loved it. I sold him to someone that said you had to have a bred to run QH to run barrels. He went on to win HS Rodeo championships. Super little horse. While he was waiting to run he would stand around and go to sleep while the bred to run QH's were jumping around acting the fool. Love those Arabs.


katiean, you said you owned "Shalom". Can you tell me if he was registered and if so was his full name by any chance "Budjar El Shalom"???? Reason I ask is the arabian rescue mare i mention above "Shari" was Budjar El Sharifa and she foaled a "Budjar El Shalom". I lost Shari last year at the ripe old age of 31



She first arrived to me when she was 26 years of age.


----------



## miniwhinny (Dec 27, 2009)

WOW, he is simply stunning


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow and the blacks just knock my socks off... well I dont know, any beautiful Arabian does, LOL

My last full sized horse I sold was a chestnut mare- Abidonna. She was a granddaughter of both Muscat and Padron on top, and a great granddaughter of Serafix on the bottom. She was a lovely mare, but with working full time and the Minis too, which I just can't part with, I didnt have enough time to be fair to her. She has a wonderful home with a lady who trail rides all over and has competed with her on rides.... and she is due to foal this year- her first. Can't wait to see the offspring!

Though I love the Appy coloring, no horse gives me goosebumps like an Arabian when they move!!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 27, 2009)

Okay, the only picture I still have of Shafeena, (my husband had it in his computer) is the one taken of my grandaughter on Shafeena's back quite a few years ago now. Makayla is 7 now and she looks to be about 2 in this pic. Not the best pic of Shafeena but it shows you the mentality of the arabian horse.


----------



## minih (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your picture, she is lovely and so is your granddaughter!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 27, 2009)

This is Noiram's sire - EAI Dhark Tamaar


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 27, 2009)

and of course the famous Tammen owned by Patrick Swayze (Noiram's grandsire on his sire's side)


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 27, 2009)

and this is my mare's sire "Safeen"






Okay, I have bored you all enough, lol. Sorry about that. Can you tell I love my mare and arabian horses????


----------



## miniwhinny (Dec 27, 2009)

You haven't bored me at all. They are breathtaking. I know nothing about Arabians other than thinking they are stunning. I don't know the difference between Egyptian, Polish etc. I presume it's where the lines come from but I don't know what the difference is other than country of origin ... do the types differ based on where they come from?

I love that picture of Patrick. My dad died from pancreatic cancer so I followed PS's battle. I think it's cool that your mare and her son has a link to him


----------



## Marnie (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't have time to read this whole thread right now, have to get to work but I will ad that he is gorgeous. When I was young, arabs were my horse of choice too and I still think they are about the most beautiful creature to walk the earth.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 28, 2009)

The question regarding the difference between Polish, Russian, Spanish, Crabet, Straight Egyptian is a hotly contested one. It all boils down to "purity" basically and SOME researchers, past and present, maintain that only the straight egyptian arabians are "pure". Personally, I am not into that. I just purchased Shafeena at an auction because we happened to see this big story in our Sunday newspaper back in 1999 talking about the 3 day auction of some 300 egyptian arabians. My husband and I were at the local restaurant having breakfast and on the front page was a picture of a foal and mare and the story about Edwards Arabians. Patrick Swayze and Margo Kidder (Lois Lane from Superman) were involved in this farm. It was basically conceived for a tax-shelter for Canadian investors and after a few years the goverment decided to not allow the tax-shelter scheme. Basically the entire scheme crumbled with alot of people losing their life-savings. They went into receivership, hence the reason for the auction. I called the number in the newspaper and asked where "Addison" Ontario was and was told it was near Smith Falls. BONUS, about 45 minutes from us so we jumped into the car and off we went, without halter, without trailer



. I knew nothing really about the arabian breed back then. We were heading down to Kentucky the following week to buy a saddlebred for our daughter. We weren't in the market for another horse. So we sat there and watched the horses brought in and my husband said to me "Aren't you going to bid?". I said, "You want me to buy one????" He said, well I thought that was the reason we came". So I noticed an acquaintance of mine in the crowd, an arabian trainer, and asked him for help in selecting a horse. A first mare came out and I asked Bruno, "what about her" and he looked at her pedigree and said "no, the pedigree indicates what could reproduce - bad legs". So a few mares came out and when Shafeena came out with her black foal at side I said "what about her?" and he looked at her pedigree and said "looks like a good one, go for it"



So I managed to get her for $800. Noiram, who was about 4 months old went for $450!!!!



When we went to pay for Shafeena the woman at the counter asked for my husband's driver's liscense since we were paying by cheque and in a VERY loud voice said "OH MY GOD" and we said "WHAT???" she looked at my husband and said "It must be fate..... your mare has your same birthdate - April 5th!"



I agree, it was fate that brought her and i together



. Shafeena is considered by the registry to be "Asil" and to be "Blue List" and Al Khamsa and so is Noiram





Here is a little blurb about your question



> Arabian horses today are found all over the world. They are no longer classified by Bedouin strain, but are informally classified by the nation of origin of famed horses in a given pedigree. Popular types of Arabians are labeled "Polish", "Spanish", "Crabbet", "Russian", "Egyptian", and "Domestic" (describing horses whose ancestors were imported to the United States prior to 1944, including those from programs such as Kellogg, Davenport, Maynesboro, Babson, Dickenson and Selby). In the USA, a specific mixture of Crabbet, Maynesboro and Kellogg bloodlines has acquired the copyrighted designation "CMK."[180]
> Each set of bloodlines has its own devoted followers, with the virtues of each hotly debated. Most debates are between those who value the Arabian most for its refined beauty and those who value the horse for its stamina and athleticism. There are also a number of breeders who specialize in preservation breeding of various bloodlines. There are also various controversies over the relative "purity" of certain animals. Breeders argue about the genetic "purity" of various pedigrees, discussing whether some horses descend from "impure" animals that cannot be traced to the desert Bedouin.[181] The major factions are as follows:
> 
> The Arabian Horse Association (AHA) states, "The origin of the purebred Arabian horse was the Arabian desert, and all Arabians ultimately trace their lineage to this source." In essence, all horses accepted for registration in the United States are deemed to be "purebred" Arabians by AHA.[180]
> ...



If you want to read the entire entry and quite a good information source

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabian_horse


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 28, 2009)

This part is intersting as well



> Strains and pedigreesFor centuries, the Bedouin tracked the ancestry of each horse through an oral tradition. Horses of the purest blood were known as Asil and crossbreeding with non-Asil horses was forbidden. Mares were the most valued, both for riding and breeding, and pedigree families were traced through the female line. The Bedouin did not believe in gelding male horses, and considered stallions too intractable to be good war horses, thus they kept very few male foals (colts), selling most, and culling those of poor quality.[81]
> 
> Over time, the Bedouin developed several sub-types or strains of Arabian horse, each with unique characteristics. The strains were traced through the maternal line, not through the paternal.[82] According to the Arabian Horse Association, the five primary strains were known as the Keheilan, Seglawi, Abeyan, Hamdani and Hadban.[83] There were also lesser strains, sub-strains, and regional variations in strain names.[84][85] Thus, many Arabian horses were not only Asil, of pure blood, but also bred to be pure in strain as well, with crossbreeding between strains discouraged, though not forbidden, by some tribes. Purity of bloodline was very important to the Bedouin, and they also believed in telegony, believing if a mare was ever bred to a stallion of "impure" blood, the mare herself and all future offspring would be "contaminated" by the stallion and hence no longer Asil.[86] Carl Raswan, a promoter and writer about Arabian horses from the middle of the 20th century, held the belief that there were only three strains, Kehilan, Seglawi and Muniqi. Raswan felt that these strains represented body "types" of the breed, with the Kehilan being "masculine", the Seglawi being "feminine" and the Muniqi being "speedy".[87]
> 
> This complex web of bloodline and strain was an integral part of Bedouin culture. The Bedouin knew the pedigrees and history of their best war mares in detail, via an oral tradition that also tracked the breeding of their camels, Saluki dogs, and their own family or tribal history.[88] Eventually, written records began to be kept; the first written pedigrees in the Middle East that specifically used the term "Arabian" date to 1330 A.D.[89] However, as important as strain was to the Bedouin, studies of mitochondrial DNA suggest that modern Arabian horses recorded to be of a given strain may not necessarily share a common maternal ancestry.[90]


with Straigt Egyptian Arabian horses the mare is very important, unlike other breeds that always seem to look to the stallion. If I were to breed Shafeena to anything but another straight egyptian the breeders in the middle east would consider her "defiled and unclean". They would never purchase her if she were for sale


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 28, 2009)

Very interesting info, and she is beautiful and as far as that black stallion....??!!!



OMG, be still my heart!!! I'll take two!! All the horses here are just fabulous. You, of course, got the deal of a lifetime!!! And I agree on their intelligence and willingness- the few that I have worked with personally were just amazing.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 28, 2009)

It is very interesting when you start reading and researching. I have spent so many hours researching Shafeena's pedigree, I can get as far back as approximately 1894. The other mare I lost last year and who was a rescue I took in at the age of 26 when she first came to me I found out she was pure crabbet breeding and was descended from the first imports into North America by Kellogg's (yes the cereal giant who was enamoured with arabians), Hearst, etc.. I found this out through a researcher who spent many hours finding about about Shari for me (Budjar El Sharifa). Even though she was not considered "straight" egyptians she had many in her pedigree and many horses of Lady Ann Blunt. Absolutely fascinating reading for sure.

I have spent many years thinking about breeidng Shafeena and found some amazing stallions that I would love to use on her but some are rather pricey for AI, some as high as $10,000. I could also use the same stallion as for her first foal as he is not far from me and that could be a live cover. I just don't know at this point if I have the time and energy because my goal at the time of buying Shafeena was to breed her and go to the Egyptian Event with her offspring. I need to make a decision soon.


----------



## justjinx (Dec 28, 2009)

Arabs are my first love, also! jennifer


----------



## Danielle_E. (Dec 28, 2009)

This is what was written about Shari (my rescue arabian) in another forum and I have made a scrapbook that I cherish ever since I lost this matriarch. It's long but for those fascinated with arabians and some of the history behind these horses. I wish we had this kind of history about our minis. There is so little we know about them basically.



> Hi Danielle,
> First and foremost may I add my regards to you, for your wonderful gesture to this most wonderful Arabian mare?
> 
> Budjar el Sharifa carries the blood of so many famous horses, on her dam’s side, it is true to say that she is Crabbet, she is more than that she is also G.S.B.
> ...





> Hi, I am not Gari but maybe I can help anyway. Your new rescue mare (and it is a wonderful thing you did) is highly concentrated Hearst on the sire line and pure Crabbet bottom.
> Preston Dyer JR. was General George Patton's manager and trainer of thoroughbred hunters jumpers and polo ponies for 9 years. In 1945 he became manager of San Simeon Stables, CA. Los Angeles Examiner May 16, 1948. July 1947 Hearst imported 14 Arabian horses from Syria and Lebonon. From Horse Lover Magazine Feb-Mar. 1948 issue. They are registered with AHR #4205-4218.
> 
> The following from Arieana Arabians tells their story: http://www.arieana.com/nbimport.html
> ...


----------

